# Port Orange jetty



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Any one have info on the Port Orange jetty fishing?


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure what you meant by Port Orange Jetty, maybe the Ponce Inlet Jetty??

I fished it a little over a week ago. A bit of an assortment, lots of SM's, some Kings, 1 small-med cobia about 25 lb, some blues, 3 whiting, 2 sail kats, and a tiny bonnet head shark. Fished about 150 yds off the north tip till the water started heaving the boat to no end. 4-5 foot waves predicted, actual was 5-7. No fun in a small 21'. All in all not much to write home about. But fish are there and hookin up.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If you are talking about the Ponce Inlet Jetty, here is some advice:

Stop by and talk to Crazy Mike if you see him. He will give you the straight scoop on what's going on down there, what fish are running, etc...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z785c1TUoSw


----------



## Snooksta (Mar 22, 2009)

KodiakZach said:


> If you are talking about the Ponce Inlet Jetty, here is some advice:
> 
> Stop by and talk to Crazy Mike if you see him. He will give you the straight scoop on what's going on down there, what fish are running, etc...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z785c1TUoSw


I know Crazy Mike, he comes into the Fishin' Hole all the time. Whatever you need for tackle go to the Fishin' Hole on Beach St. in Daytona. They have everything!


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.I guess I must have meant Ponce Inlet jetty.I was there in March & remember was just out of Port Orange.Had a good day fishing on the jetty.I will be back that way the end of May and was looking for info just in case I get to fish . 
Thanks


----------

